# Dark weeping from Elm? Is it dutch Elm disease?



## St. John (Oct 7, 2012)

I can provide a photo later this week.

Pacific NW. Large Elm trees in a row. 3 out of 12 or so have blackish/redish puss/sap looking weepings from a crotch area.

Is this typical sap run? I had been told in the past that it was a symptom of Dutch Elm Disease but want to clarify.

Thanks. Glad to find this board.


----------



## Raintree (Oct 7, 2012)

If you have DED most likely you will see some thing similar to this flagging in the canopy.







If your trees are looking like this.











You have Slime Flux (Bacterial Wetwood).


----------



## St. John (Oct 9, 2012)

Wow. Thank you very much.

I always thought the "slime flux" was a sign of DED.

Appreciate the feedback and sharing of knowledge...
john


----------

